# glass cutting lubricant...



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

so i have a nice toyo glass cutter, i'm in the middle of cutting some glass and i'm out of oil...

so any suggestions on what i could use as a lubricant, i was thinking maybe vinegar, maybe olive oil, i don't know, i've thought about maybe using vodka... i've got some other ideas even including motor oil...


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

this is what i found on a website, 
"Glass cutting lubricant or oil is generally a half and half mixture of kerosene and a light oil. This cutting lubricant serves to clean off little slivers of glass that cling to the wheel of your glass cutter and interfere with the wheel spinning freely. It also helps prevent the score line from sealing itself which can prevent you from breaking the glass even though the score line is still visible. Commercially prepared lubricants are available."

anyone think i can go with rubbing alcohol and motor oil? or maybe just some wd-40? i really don't want to wait five days for someone to send me some...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

anti-freeze works well for drilling...


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Bgreen said:


> anti-freeze works well for drilling...


But not for a cutter. Don't you have a stained glass shop in your area, or even just a glass shop. Cutting oil can't be hard to find. Every glass shop should have some for their own use if not for sale. I just wouldn't risk a quality cutting wheel. The wrong stuff might dull it, gum it up, or sieze up the bearing.


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

i just layed down a layer of wd-40, worked quite well...
i don't know of any stained glass shops in my area, 
and it was too late to go out and find a glass cutting place that
would be open...


----------

